# Jersey Shore...



## scottro202 (Aug 15, 2010)

Stupidest show on TV right now, as far as I've seen. 

There's characters called "The Situation" and "Snooki". WTF??? 

So, let's discuss this fail of a show, while I try to somehow regain my faith in humanity.

By the way, I'm not ashamed of the fact I think it all if hilarious


----------



## xiphoscesar (Aug 15, 2010)

im watching it right now, gets me a good laugh


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 15, 2010)

I heard ( not experianced) that every minute you spend watching this video your Peni shrinks an quarter of an inch...but like I said ive only heard...


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 15, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> I heard ( not experianced) that every minute you spend watching this video your Peni shrinks an quarter of an inch...but like I said ive only heard...



Well, the only people I know who watch it are girls, soo...


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 15, 2010)

shit don't come to corpus then, because thats all the natives here watch


----------



## eclipsex1 (Aug 15, 2010)

More obnoxious than The Secret Life of the American Teenager.. Or whatever the fuck that show is.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 15, 2010)

everyone is so buff...its rediculous...


----------



## jymellis (Aug 15, 2010)

i love that show and teen mom, and real housewives. you see my wife dvrs them. when the babies go to sleep she watches those and thats when i get to play my guitars \m/


----------



## Origin (Aug 15, 2010)

It's garbage. Just like its stars.  Haven't seen a single episode and don't plan to *cool shades*


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 15, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> shit don't come to corpus then, because thats all the natives here watch



that's because corpus is the most absolute trashiest town ever. no offense to you of course. and I know because I'm from rockport


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 15, 2010)

Origin said:


> It's garbage. Just like its stars.  Haven't seen a single episode and don't plan to *cool shades*



I thought I'd hate the show before I saw an episode. It's just as stupid as I thought, but funnier  

Also, don't rag on a show you haven't seen, despite what people think *cool shades*


----------



## _detox (Aug 15, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> gets me a good laugh



That's the only reason I'll watch it. I definitely don't plan to watch new episodes when they come on, but if it's on tv I'm not opposed to sitting through it. The shit they do is hilarious.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 15, 2010)

It's like watching a trainwreck.


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 15, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> that's because corpus is the most absolute trashiest town ever. no offense to you of course. and I know because I'm from rockport



believe me as soon as I can im hightailing it back to Virginia or probably South Carolina...this place is horrid


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 15, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> believe me as soon as I can im hightailing it back to Virginia or probably South Carolina...this place is horrid



it's disgusting


----------



## Variant (Aug 15, 2010)

What's the deal with douchebags anyway? I mean, why would you wantonly join ranks with an almost universally hated cultural subset?!  I mean, you're known simply as *douchebags*, there's nothing positive about that connotation at all.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 15, 2010)

I saw one episode at a friend's house. Some dumb girl got punched in the face and I 'd


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 15, 2010)

Variant said:


> What's the deal with douchebags anyway? I mean, why would you wantonly join ranks with an almost universally hated cultural subset?!  I mean, you're known simply as *douchebags*, there's nothing positive about that connotation at all.


well if you havent notice
girls
like
douchebags.


----------



## MFB (Aug 15, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I saw one episode at a friend's house. Some dumb girl got punched in the face and I 'd



That's the only part of the show I've watched, mainly 'cause I support equal rights  (equal rights of getting punched in the face that is)


----------



## Variant (Aug 15, 2010)

Girls like assholes and jerks... I should know, I'm both an asshole and a jerk.  *No one* likes douchebags.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 15, 2010)

Variant said:


> What's the deal with douchebags anyway? I mean, why would you wantonly join ranks with an almost universally hated cultural subset?!  I mean, you're known simply as *douchebags*, there's nothing positive about that connotation at all.


 
wow. this is exactly how i feel about rappers


----------



## Riffer (Aug 16, 2010)

It's such a bad show that it's good. I watch it when I can since I find all on the people on the show, and the drama, hilarious. I can rest easy at night knowing that I am not one of them. But it's still pretty funny to watch and recite lines back and forth between my friends who know the show.


----------



## Thep (Aug 16, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> that's because corpus is the most absolute trashiest town ever. no offense to you of course. and I know because I'm from rockport



Corpus is what you make of it. Nobody I associate with is trashy. Rockport on the other hand...a boring-ass tourist town? No thanks .




as for Jersey Shore, its good for some laughs. I worry about my roommate who watches it religiously though. His brain is probably already a pile of mush.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 16, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i love that show and teen mom, and real housewives. you see my wife dvrs them. when the babies go to sleep she watches those and thats when i get to play my guitars \m/



Wow Jym we're like the same person...well except I don't have kids, a wife, or a DVR...so pretty much we're nothing alike, but I do like those shows.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 16, 2010)

every time i have a bad day...i just put that show on, and then i say to myself "at least I'm not one of these d bags"


----------



## Mexi (Aug 16, 2010)

this show represents everything that is wrong with television


----------



## BrandonARC (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah id like to order a pizza
name please?
Situation


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 16, 2010)

BrandonARC said:


> yeah id like to order a pizza
> name please?
> Situation


  i lol'd so hard


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 16, 2010)

Im guily of watching this show while hammered, and have come to a couple conclusions...


These are WELL paid actors

The characters they are playing are not human

"The Situation" is the most normal character

My Father and I are never stepping foot in Jersey ever again.


----------



## Opeth666 (Aug 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who things Jersey Shore is Proof how unintelligent Society and Television has become? how do people watch that trash


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 16, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> Am I the only one who things Jersey Shore is Proof how unintelligent Society and Television has become? how do people watch that trash


yea i think this to, but, it actually makes it better lol


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> Am I the only one who things Jersey Shore is Proof how unintelligent Society and Television has become? how do people watch that trash


You don't even have to watch the show. A quick walk through the city center of pretty much any town should do it


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 21, 2010)

Mexi said:


> this show represents everything that is wrong with television



Pretty much ... 

What's even sicker is that normal people who actually work for a living barely make enough to get by and these jagoffs get $20k per episode to get drunk and show how truly shallow and ignorant they really are.

Then more young people get the idea that you can 'make money' by being 'marginally' attractive and really stupid (see: Paris Hilton, Linsay Lohan, etc..) and end up quitting school at 16 to make their fortune by being a slut/douchebag.


----------



## eclipsex1 (Aug 21, 2010)

... I hear people quoting the show all the time... "The lesbian rate in America is going up because guys don't know how to treat girls"... Wtf? I just laughed. xD


----------



## liamh (Aug 22, 2010)

I choose to not accept that there are really people like this.


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 22, 2010)

This show is hilarious.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

Am I the only one that's wondering why there's even a thread about this on fucking SEVENSTRING.ORG?


----------



## Gameboypdc (Aug 22, 2010)

Grenade Free Foundation FTW!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 6, 2010)

I wont go in to detail...but...






I would seriously...Tie all those dudes up, pour/spray every litre of hair gel/spray on their head and light them on fire, reminding them the whole time that their meaningless lives will soon be over, and the human race will prosper from their soon to be, inexistence.


Boyaka.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 6, 2010)

I dont see why you guys are so surprised with this show.. Just goto any slutty club in North America and you see tons of these type of kids around.. 

The only difference being, these are based on Italian/"guidos".. which is what I find makes the show unique, seeing the "guido" teen culture.. cause theres a million shows on your typical 16 year old "valley girls" like the OC, laguna beach, etc. This is the same thing basically.


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 6, 2010)

as a New Yorker (born in Brooklyn), i can safely say i cant stand New Jersey. I have met literally 2 people from new Jersey that i didnt want to bash in the face with a hammer over and over and over again.

i apologize if you are from new jersey and you are normal.

but i fucking HATE new jersey. This show is the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Survival101 (Sep 6, 2010)

So I was wondering today... 
Do the people who created this show think it's actually good television and think people will be able to connect with and relate to these douchebags...or are they sitting there in their high offices making shittons of money laughing at how stupid all of society is for enjoying such a huge steaming pile of garbage? 

Or they could just be total sell outs, but the maniacal CEO image is a little more fun.


----------



## Variant (Sep 28, 2010)

America is Retarded.com - Like really, really, really, retarded


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 28, 2010)

if you are from New Jersey and you are cool then I apologize for what I am about to say.

As a New Yorker, I come pre-wired to dislike NJers. I have tried to be fair. Many many times. In every situation I have ever been in that has involved gigantic fucking douchebag people, idiots, racists, ignorant cunts, psychotic freaks of nature...they have all ended up coming from New Jersey.

This is not only my experience in America but also abroad. Even here in Seoul, NJers are some how always people I wouldnt go near even if you paid me. In fact i just fired a pair of teachers from my school for 1.) slapping a student in the face 2.) calling one of their kindergardeners "pussy ass faggots" 3.) Informing one of his KOREAN students...that he has really "chinky eyes".

in three years...i have never..ever...heard of something like that happening here. Maybe one of two...but not all three and from TWO teachers.

im sorry, but i hate New Jersey and i think there should be a screening process for who gets to leave that state. It should be a prison colony.

that is my experience. im sorry if i offended one or two of you five cool, chill people from New Jersey.

/rant


----------



## s_the_fallen (Nov 5, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> My Father and I are never stepping foot in Jersey ever again.


 Actually only one person on the show is from NJ. Rest are from NY or elsewhere. And for the record, as someone who lives in NJ, its nothing like that here. Only at the beach will you see losers like this.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 5, 2010)

s_the_fallen said:


> Actually only one person on the show is from NJ. Rest are from NY or elsewhere. And for the record, as someone who lives in NJ, its nothing like that here. Only at the beach will you see losers like this.



That alone makes every comment people make about people from NJ extremely ironic. Only one of the people from "The Jersey Shore" is actually from NJ. Everyone else is coming from Staten Island, Virginia, Rhode Island, etc. all places along the east coast. 

Before even watching the show or seeing more than 20 second clips, I used to HATE the show just because it gives NJ a bad rep. The only place you'll find people like the show portrays is up-state NJ where people like to pretend they're actually from NY. 

Once I finally watched the show a few times I got past my ignorant hate. Most of them are as dumb as a bag of hammers, but the show is funny as hell. The only one I can't stand is the Situation, he tries way too hard at life.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey man, just because he does his GTL doesn't mean he tries too hard at life! 

Seriously though, like you said - the people on that show are dumb as hell (and total douche bags, I might add), but the show itself is usually pretty funny.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> Am I the only one that's wondering why there's even a thread about this on fucking SEVENSTRING.ORG?



No, you're not alone


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> Am I the only one that's wondering why there's even a thread about this on fucking SEVENSTRING.ORG?



Someone probably thought we could fist pump to djent.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 8, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> Someone probably thought we could fist pump to djent.



Thought? I thought that's what it's for?


----------

